# RB Motoring Open House Pictures



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

http://rbmotoring.com/gallery/album117


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

tyndago said:


> http://rbmotoring.com/gallery/album117


What is that black car with the blue headlights?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

RB26Maxima said:


> What is that black car with the blue headlights?


I think its a 97 or 98 Accord..... something like that . Supercharged , Haltec.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

will u guys be selling passenger side bucket seats (passenger on skylines drivers on US)?


----------



## 87vlt (Oct 24, 2003)

gotta love those rbs  .... i never knew the us had so many lines in it .... top stuff ..


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> will u guys be selling passenger side bucket seats (passenger on skylines drivers on US)?



R32 / R33 / or R34 ? We have had sets of all of them in and sold at various times. 

Normally not just one seat - normally 2 seats.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

can u send me some pics of the seats? i'm interesting in buying some in the future.i have never seen R32 or R33 seats. what are the prices for those 3 types of buckets?


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

is the yellow drag car a civic????


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

ahhh its a CRX yer....


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

So tyndago, have you determined what happened to the engine in the SCC USCC? Wouldn't have thought that a car accustomed to the track would suffer oil starvation. Just curious - my heart rate was rising reading the story, until the engine blew.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Carlito said:


> So tyndago, have you determined what happened to the engine in the SCC USCC? Wouldn't have thought that a car accustomed to the track would suffer oil starvation. Just curious - my heart rate was rising reading the story, until the engine blew.


It was something that didnt happen in any of the test sessions with the car .

We had done test sessions earlier in the day , and the car was fine. On the first hot lap , we must have uncovered the oil sump and spun a bearing.

#2 rod spun , #2 rod broke. #2 rod took out #1 rod and they both exited the block.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> can u send me some pics of the seats? i'm interesting in buying some in the future.i have never seen R32 or R33 seats. what are the prices for those 3 types of buckets?


seen too many, kid.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

show me a pic then =/


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

http://rbmotoring.com/gallery/album31

Pictures of seats


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

tyndago said:


> It was something that didnt happen in any of the test sessions with the car .
> 
> We had done test sessions earlier in the day , and the car was fine. On the first hot lap , we must have uncovered the oil sump and spun a bearing.
> 
> #2 rod spun , #2 rod broke. #2 rod took out #1 rod and they both exited the block.


Thanks for the info. Well, good luck in the time attack challenge.


----------



## MaGTS-T (Feb 21, 2004)

yaaooww, that orange r34 is fully worth the 75G's right guys?? looks like could go for more.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

RB motoring is a bunch of pussies


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Wow, I see a bunch of pictures of Skylines that were "illegally imported" according to Sean Morris or brought in by MotoRex...WOW!!! RB Motoring is really something...not to mention, that they can't sell the R34 legally due to it not being OBD II.....oh yeah, Sean, if you want a Skyline, feel free to contact me.


----------

